# What seats from a newer car work in a Gbody?



## Ulysses 2

I want some more modern seats in my Monte Carlo, what seats can I put in it without any modifications that would require me to re-upholster the seats?I dont mind modifing the seay tracks.
I just want to give my car a more modern look.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 25 2009, 07:32 PM~14298250
> *I want some more modern seats in my Monte Carlo, what seats can I put in it without any modifications that would require me to re-upholster the seats?I dont mind modifing the seay tracks.
> I just want to give my car a more modern look.
> *


2 door mid 90 caddy eldog with modifications to the back seat i.e, widen the back seat (upper part)  Im doing it for mine, really no mods to the front seats except for the tracks :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 26 2009, 01:32 AM~14298250
> *I want some more modern seats in my Monte Carlo, what seats can I put in it without any modifications that would require me to re-upholster the seats?I dont mind modifing the seay tracks.
> I just want to give my car a more modern look.
> *


Just grab a tape measure, and hit the yard. Thats what i did trying to seats for my box coupe


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 01:04 PM~14307007
> *2 door mid 90 caddy eldog with modifications to the back seat i.e, widen the back seat (upper part)  Im doing it for mine, really no mods to the front seats except for the tracks :biggrin:
> *


 I saw you did that, did you have to reupholster the rear seats?


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 26 2009, 04:13 PM~14308818
> *Just grab a tape measure, and hit the yard.  Thats what i did trying to seats for my box coupe
> *


 I know but Im trying to get a little heads up before I go to the junkyard. there arent any pick-a-part salvage yards around here


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 28 2009, 05:04 PM~14321557
> *I saw you did that, did you have to reupholster the rear seats?
> *


yeah, the back seats had to be modified :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Any one else?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CoupeDTS

Ive seen 90s dodge daytona bucket seats in a cutty


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 30 2009, 05:04 PM~14342212
> *Ive seen 90s dodge daytona bucket seats in a cutty
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

the backseats are gonna be the hardest to find that will fit without modifying, so if i were you i'd start there and find somethin taht would work, and then grab the corresponding front seats and modify the tracks


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14367063
> *the backseats are gonna be the hardest to find that will fit without modifying, so if i were you i'd start there and find somethin taht would work, and then grab the corresponding front seats and modify the tracks
> *


 I think Im gonnatry some 80s or 90-91 Eldo or Seville seats. I heard Crysler Concorde seats work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14367063
> *the backseats are gonna be the hardest to find that will fit without modifying, so if i were you i'd start there and find somethin taht would work, and then grab the corresponding front seats and modify the tracks
> *


yeah and it only costed 200 bucks to get the back reupholstered. So its still not a bad price for a custom look


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 5 2009, 05:08 PM~14386689
> *I think Im gonnatry some 80s or 90-91 Eldo or Seville seats. I heard Crysler Concorde seats work.
> *


THERE WAS I GUY ON HERE WITH CONCORDE SEATS IN HIS CUTTY IT LOOKED NICE ,MY HOMIE GOT SOME OLD SCHOOL FIFTH AVE SEATS IN HIS 73 BUICK 2 DOOR ,AND THEY ARE SICK LOOKING IN THAT CAR !


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 07:05 AM~14349133
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *





















you cant see them that well, but they looked good, car is gone now.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 6 2009, 05:23 AM~14390709
> *yeah and it only costed 200 bucks to get the back reupholstered. So its still not a bad price for a custom look
> *


 Your buildup thread is too long what page is it on? :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Nevermind, I found it ,but did you ever get the front seats to sit low enough?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

in miami theres a 87 ls with dodge charger seats front and back


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 7 2009, 05:05 PM~14404209
> *Nevermind, I found it ,but did you ever get the front seats to sit low enough?
> *


yeah just hooked up the power wire and lowered them down. Once I mount them though..... I will see what they look like in the final position and if they still sit high I will cut them down.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 8 2009, 03:20 AM~14409738
> *in miami theres a 87 ls with dodge charger seats front and back
> *


 I heard they will work, my neighbor has one, Im gonna check it out


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 06:12 AM~14410015
> *yeah just hooked up the power wire and lowered them down. Once I mount them though..... I will see what they look like in the final position and if they still sit high I will cut them down.
> *


 They wont work on the Gbody tracks?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jul 8 2009, 02:13 PM~14412388
> *They wont work on the Gbody tracks?
> *


dont think so, cause but if they did, I couldnt use the power mechanism.


----------



## BIG_LOS

i was thinking about this yesterday.i wanted some more modern seats in my cutlass.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 9 2009, 05:19 PM~14425589
> *i was thinking about this yesterday.i wanted some more modern seats in my cutlass.
> *


stop thinkin about it and do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 05:39 PM~14426534
> *stop thinkin about it and do it!! :biggrin:
> *


dont know which ones to put in there


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 12 2009, 04:13 PM~14450945
> *dont know which ones to put in there
> *


IVE SEEN A CUTTY WITH SOME NICE PILLOW TOP ELDOS IN THEM & THEY WERE BUCKET SEATS ,I LATER FOUND OUT SOME 79-80S ELDOS HAD BUCKET SEATS,WITH A CONSOLE IN THE MIDDLE I SAW 1 HERE IN A JUNK YARD WITH THEM IN THE ATL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jul 8 2009, 05:20 AM~14409738-->
> 
> 
> 
> in miami theres a 87 ls with dodge charger seats front and back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ulysses 2_@Jul 8 2009, 02:12 PM~14412372
> *I heard they will work, my neighbor has one, Im gonna check it out
> *





















not the best but u can see it the back was either reduced or added some foam to them i dont rmemeber right now


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jul 8 2009, 05:20 AM~14409738-->
> 
> 
> 
> in miami theres a 87 ls with dodge charger seats front and back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ulysses 2_@Jul 8 2009, 02:12 PM~14412372
> *I heard they will work, my neighbor has one, Im gonna check it out
> *





















not the best but u can see it the back was either reduced or added some foam to them i dont remember right now


----------



## KAKALAK

for some reason the buckets look narrow. not a fan of that but indeed a nice car


----------



## Ulysses 2

The Charger front seats work but the rear seats need work tio fit, Im gonna try some GTO seats and see what I get


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 12 2009, 07:13 PM~14450945
> *dont know which ones to put in there
> *


go to the junk yards and look :biggrin: Thats what I did


----------



## 79cutsupreme

i got 1987 camaro seats in mine. worked good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Aug 4 2009, 01:30 PM~14671038
> *i got 1987 camaro seats in mine. worked good.
> *


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Aug 4 2009, 11:30 AM~14671038
> *i got 1987 camaro seats in mine. worked good.
> *


Cant get those in leather  But I wonder if the center console will work?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 4 2009, 09:07 PM~14675568
> *Cant get those in leather   But I wonder if the center console will work?
> *


I would think any console would work...... which reminds me, I need to put my seats back in so that I can measure the space in between the buckets, so I can start looking for a console :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

here is the back seat and the mods to it..... the bottom seat needed to just be trimmed a little for the wheel well. But just thought Id post it


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 06:09 AM~14680302
> *here is the back seat and the mods to it..... the bottom seat needed to just be trimmed a little for the wheel well. But just thought Id post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 How much did you cut those seats down?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 9 2009, 10:24 PM~14720006
> *How much did you cut those seats down?
> *


on the top about 2 inches.... on the sides we added 2.5-3"


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

i seen this monte in here a while back it looks like honda accord seats


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Aug 10 2009, 05:29 PM~14727036
> *i seen this monte in here a while back it looks like honda accord seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Aug 10 2009, 04:29 PM~14727036
> *i seen this monte in here a while back it looks like honda accord seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the seats are leaning towards each other. I know in cars that came factory with a bench, there isn't mounts on the floor for the inner track to bolt to so that could be why. That back seat looks perfect though.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 12 2009, 01:11 PM~14746321
> *Looks like the seats are leaning towards each other.  I know in cars that came factory with a bench, there isn't mounts on the floor for the inner track to bolt to so that could be why.  That back seat looks perfect though.
> *


yeah I didnt notice the front seats when I 1st looked at it, but thats the problem, the seat mounts werent there. I guess he didnt use a high enough mount for them. That back seat looks good though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

There was a regal down here that had Altima seats. 
They looked great.
I bought an Infinity center console for my regal, and was going to get the Infinity seats. 
But they were electric and looked like a pain in the ass. 
They look EXACTLY like the Altima seats, but have a nice plastic piece on the back.
I bought the Altima seats because they are easy to work with not being electric.
I'm going to try to put the Infinity back panel though. 
Just front seats though.
I'm going to leave the g-body back seat, or go with the eldorado one.
I'll just have the gutman make them have the same pattern.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2009, 11:35 AM~14776793
> *There was a regal down here that had Altima seats.
> They looked great.
> I bought an Infinity center console for my regal, and was going to get the Infinity seats.
> But they were electric and looked like a pain in the ass.
> They look EXACTLY like the Altima seats, but have a nice plastic piece on the back.
> I bought the Altima seats because they are easy to work with not being electric.
> I'm going to try to put the Infinity back panel though.
> Just front seats though.
> I'm going to leave the g-body back seat, or go with the eldorado one.
> I'll just have the gutman make them have the same pattern.
> *


infinity is made by nissan  and the eldog seats will have to be widened in the back, that is if you are taking them out of a 93 eldog. I would try a back seat out of a sedan deville.... my boy put one in his lincoln and it worked without cutting/adding..... but I dont know about a g body


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 15 2009, 09:35 AM~14776793
> *There was a regal down here that had Altima seats.
> They looked great.
> I bought an Infinity center console for my regal, and was going to get the Infinity seats.
> But they were electric and looked like a pain in the ass.
> They look EXACTLY like the Altima seats, but have a nice plastic piece on the back.
> I bought the Altima seats because they are easy to work with not being electric.
> I'm going to try to put the Infinity back panel though.
> Just front seats though.
> I'm going to leave the g-body back seat, or go with the eldorado one.
> I'll just have the gutman make them have the same pattern.
> *


 I looked at a set today and the fronts look easy, Im not sure about the back. I REALLY want a set of GTO seats though, so if anyone has info on a set let me know.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 10:59 PM~14780485
> *infinity is made by nissan   and the eldog seats will have to be widened in the back, that is if you are taking them out of a 93 eldog. I would try a back seat out of a sedan deville.... my boy put one in his lincoln and it worked without cutting/adding..... but I dont know about a g body
> *



Well, I was talking about the 80s eldorado one.
Because my back seat has to be cut smaller since my car is convertible.
The rear "bucket" as we call it where the top bolts onto takes up a little more space than having a hardtop...lol
So the seat has to be cut short.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 17 2009, 12:08 PM~14791589
> *Well, I was talking about the 80s eldorado one.
> Because my back seat has to be cut smaller since my car is convertible.
> The rear "bucket" as we call it where the top bolts onto takes up a little more space than having a hardtop...lol
> So the seat has to be cut short.
> *


yeah I took mine out of a 93,  I looked into a forum the other day and it was funny cause you and some one else wouldnt give these dudes the info about the verts :biggrin: Mad funny :yes:


----------



## southside groovin

this might have been answered already but will 80s eldorado/ toronado front bench and backseats fit in a cutlass? any mods required? ive been findin a lot of good sets out at the junkyard lately but didnt know if theyd fit due to the hump...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 17 2009, 09:31 PM~14797132
> *this might have been answered already but will 80s eldorado/ toronado front bench and backseats fit in a cutlass? any mods required? ive been findin a lot of good sets out at the junkyard lately but didnt know if theyd fit due to the hump...
> *


prolly so do like I do..... buy it and try it............... if it works  ......... if it doesnt ...... make them work :biggrin:


----------

